# All Nissan Bash!



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

*ALL NISSAN OWNER'S ARE INVITED!*


Hosted by SoCal-SERCA and SoCal-240SX

*WHEN:*
Sat, Feb. 15, 2003 12NOON-5PM

*WHERE:*
Veterans Park in Cypress (Orange Co.)
North East corner of Ball Road & Denni Street.


*WHAT:*
Eat,drink,and show off your NISSAN! Meet with other SoCal
NISSAN
enthusiasts and talk shop!
BBQ is $5.00 per person. Kids 12 and under eat FREE.
Burgers and Hot
Dogs,bring your own drinks,but absolutely
NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED.
NO immature behavior or speed exhibitions will be
tolerated! Just
bring a great attitude and have fun!

For more information or directions,Contact SoCal SERCA
Region rep.
Carlos Gutierrez at:
[email protected]
OR
Assistant Rep. Thomas Fox at:
[email protected]
or page
(310) 892-0553

*SEE EVERYBODY THERE!*


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

alright! I was hoping there was going to be a end of the summer one but this is cool too.


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

There will be.
Look for it to be around September.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NismoXR_
> *alright! I was hoping there was going to be a end of the summer one but this is cool too.*


i believe me and Sam are going to throw another meet during summertime again. trying to make it an annual meet


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

OH YEAH! Are you and sam going to the Cypress meet?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i probably will go, unless something comes up otherwise. im sure Sam will show up as well.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

hmm...the day after Valentine's Day.....I'll see if I can make it. I haven't seen/heard/kicked it with you car guys in ages...


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

yeah walter try to make it. ask dany if he's going.


----------



## SR20DE_MAN (Jun 21, 2002)

Yay! It's on a Saturday! I'm going!!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll do my best to show myself, I may show up with something other than a sentra....shhh


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Hope you can make it Sam. if not see you at the next meet.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im down.. and yes im bringing viv sam.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *I'll do my best to show myself, I may show up with something other than a sentra....shhh  *


I shh'ed.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll try really hard to show up cuz my ass has been MIA for a long time now. Oh yeah...I might not be showing up in my B13 sleeper for that I'm currently shopping around for a B15 SE-R...


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Im down, ill see if I cant scrounge up some gas money for the drive, is this going to be a party show (i.e. camping etc), or a one day thing? If its a one day thing anyone got a pad I can crash out at with my girlfriend so we dont have to blow a wad of cash on a hotel room incase we stay late?


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

It will be a one day event.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'll be there


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

anyone else going to this?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

dang ... orange county, that soo far from spring valley


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im down to go. I have work at 7:45 that night. Woo Hoo!

Hopefully ill get my metal valve cover by then.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm off that day! Woo! I'm so there.

Deric, call me if you want to set up a mini-caravan 

-Sam


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

We might Dromo again, after the bash Sam. OG Go-Kart Crew..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

me and my gf are going ! prayin that maybe i get my pulley and/or new spark plugs in by then... praying/debating.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *We might Dromo again, after the bash Sam. OG Go-Kart Crew.. *


 Hell yeah! I already replied to the thread over at B15Sentra.net  I'm so down for it!


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

woo wooo!


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have the day off, so I'll be there kinda early because I have other things to do later on that night. Man, I hope it doesn't rain on Saturday...


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

walter, I have work til noon. hopefully I can see u there. Do you know if dany is going also?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hope to see u all there... Sam... gimme a buzz when u see this!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I still wanna go, and I think ill have money to do it, but i need a pad for my g/f and I to crash at incase im too tired to make the 4 hour drive home heh. Anyone got an empty garage or something? I can supply sleeping bags lol.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u can sleep outside in the parking lot in your car of my place nissantuner.. HAHAHAHAHA !


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

dude i drive a sentra, not a mobile home hahaha.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I drive a sentra too and ive slept in it. im about 5'11" so im not small, well i dont think i am. Its not the four seasons hotel but what do you expect. Its a car.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

damn i missed the meet, how was it?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Sam, Deric? Sorry I missed you guys. I got there after 2:00 and we left for Dromo1 soon after... I didn't even get a chance to see all the cars....


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

it was nice seeing some old friends and kool cars again.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, Ry I got a hell of a lot of pics. I'll post them tomorrow or tuesday when I get the chance. I was kinda annoyed because none of you altimas.net guys told us (Deric and I) when you were leaving for Dromo! All in all, the meet was awesome, and it was awesome meeting up with all y'all...Just make sure to pencil in August 2nd...Its in the works


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *Sam, Deric? Sorry I missed you guys. I got there after 2:00 and we left for Dromo1 soon after... I didn't even get a chance to see all the cars.... *


didnt even know you came there. didnt see you around. it was quite a good turnout. there was that red S13 that really stood out cause it was damn nice looking.

man, missed dromo again heh. oh well, theres always a next time.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

yeah, dam you altima guys. heh I was looking forward to Dromo1


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Yeah, Ry I got a hell of a lot of pics. I'll post them tomorrow or tuesday when I get the chance. I was kinda annoyed because none of you altimas.net guys told us (Deric and I) when you were leaving for Dromo! All in all, the meet was awesome, and it was awesome meeting up with all y'all...Just make sure to pencil in August 2nd...Its in the works  *


If you need a host, I can put them on my domain. Zip them up and mail them to [email protected]


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Ry, I've got hosting though.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

meet was great... dont know how many of you saw me there with my gf ( besides sam and deric ) but it was nice seeing all the cars.


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

*SoCal-SERCA THANKS!*

Many thanks to all that attended, & thank you for supporting the SoCal-Chapter of the SE-R Club of AMERICA 

We will probably schedule another for the End of Summer, but may have something in the works before that.

Your chef,


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Sam, Deric, we're planning on going to Dromo again sometime in the Spring.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

im down with that


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

hey Ry I want to go too!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *im down with that *


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Help us decide: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=83179


----------

